# Best Diffuser?



## Claire

Hi all,

I'm currently using a cheapo hong kong standard glass diffuser in my 35l, but it seems to only produce bubbles in the middle of the disk and some bubbles are quite big. I was wondering if people could suggest what they find the best method of diffusion and what kind they use? I can't adjust working pressure on my reg, so I'm not sure which will work and which won't. I'm not really fussy whether internal or in line, as long as it works! There seems to be many different kinds of external ones, like these:



 
or these:


 
or these, which I have used on another tank before with some success:


 
or these:


 

And then for internal ones, there's the normal glass ones (likely neutro), the fluval ceramic disks or the easy aqua atomisers… Ahh! Too much choice haha 
Any help appreciated!!


----------



## Claire

Or this?!


----------



## Claire

And this is pretty…


----------



## Henry

What shape is your tank? I'm using a Fluval ceramic in my 35L Arc, and it works well. No fuss or faff with pipes when it needs cleaning etc.


----------



## Claire

Just a regular rectangle


----------



## Cherry

Hi Claire,
I have found that quite a lot of diffusers end up just producing large bubbles which get to the top before dissolving - I have tried a few - but like this one "Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser" from Aqua essentials you have to have pressurized CO2 that you can crank up higher than for other diffusers, and also the higher pressure"Easy Aqua Double Check Valve" - they screw on which is great -but check all you connections as if they are not tight they have a tendency to blow the pipes off !! I have put mine under my inlet pipe for my filter (an idea that I got from here) which means that the filter helps to "mix" the CO2 even better - not as pretty as the bubble checkers but a lot more effective! Quite a few people recommend the in line diffusers which are also on AE ,but I couldnt afford them at the time ,and this has worked out well

Cherry


----------



## Claire

I tried putting my diffuser under the inlet for my filter and it just resulted in my filter (eheim 2213) getting full of gas and not working properly  And since I can't adjust pressure on my reg then I guess the atomisers won't work?


----------



## tim

The boyu inline diffuser will work under normal reg pressure Claire, can be a bit hit and miss on bubble size though, the fluvals are good for an in tank diffuser though can be a pita to reseal after cleaning.


----------



## Jafooli

Interesting thread, I would also like to know. I only have 2x internal filters in my tank, and an not external.

So I've always had to stick with in tank diffusers. I am currently using a Rhinox 5000, Its not as good as I thought it would be. It does work great for a day or 2 after cleaning with bleach then it get's clogged and the mist then goes to bubbles and they slowly get larger. So would be interesting to see what other people say.

If I had the money I would buy this, + its from the usa.



They say that's at only 1-2bps :O

If you can use inline, I guess that's the best way to go, I feel like I'm the only person on here who uses a ceramic diffuser, but yet I've never asked everyone lol, but the amazing plant pictures on here all seem to be from people with tanks that have inline diffusers.  I presume its harder to achieve constant CO2 with ceramic diffusers as each bubble can change size in minutes, and not each one dissolves.


----------



## tim

Jafooli said:


> Interesting thread, I would also like to know. I only have 2x internal filters in my tank, and an not external.
> 
> So I've always had to stick with in tank diffusers. I am currently using a Rhinox 5000, Its not as good as I thought it would be. It does work great for a day or 2 after cleaning with bleach then it get's clogged and the mist then goes to bubbles and they slowly get larger. So would be interesting to see what other people say.
> 
> If I had the money I would buy this, + its from the usa.
> 
> 
> 
> They say that's at only 1-2bps :O
> 
> If you can use inline, I guess that's the best way to go, I feel like I'm the only person on here who uses a ceramic diffuser, but yet I've never asked everyone lol, but the amazing plant pictures on here all seem to be from people with tanks that have inline diffusers.  I presume its harder to achieve constant CO2 with ceramic diffusers as each bubble can change size in minutes, and not each one dissolves.



You can use an atomiser like that as long as your regulator has adjustable working pressure, similar atomisers are available from aqua essentials.


----------



## Ian Holdich

I think you can get bazookas from C02art, one of our sponsors, for a very good price at the moment. I have used these in the past and they are brilliant diffusers.

Precision CO2 Atomizer Bazooka Diffuser for Aquarium (up to 120L) 55mm | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists


----------



## Andy D

I recently bought an UP atomiser from Aqua Essentials. It is much better than the diffuser it replaced but can be awkward to install. I have tried posting a link but just get an error message.


----------



## Andy D

EDIT - tried again but it does not seem to want to let me post links anymore...


----------



## Jafooli

Interesting stuff, I did look at a bazooka in tank diffuser, but I just purchased the Rhinox 5000 mostly from research/reviews I did on it seemed good which was quite a few months back.

My regulator cant be adjusted but its at 40psi fixed, which is like 2.7 bar? so I think my regulator could run most things, or even if the pressure builds it should produce enough pressure to work. 

I will have a look around on Aqua essentials, Are these Bazooka Atomisers not just made out of the same stuff as a ceramic diffuser? They look similar. 

Anyway I don't want to hi-jack anyone's thread, but thanks for making it Claire, hopefully I can also take some good advice away as I really want to improve my CO2 distribution.


----------



## Cherry

Jafooli - look at my answer to Claire - they are called Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser and I think they are metal rather than ceramic. You will need to have an Easy Aqua Double Check Valve as the pressure is too much .I run mine at 2.5 bar (and I run it under the inlet pipe )
Claire, I guess if cant adjust you wont be able to run one  - I think it works with my filter (Fluval 406 because the bubbles are so small.
I find the same problem as everyone else with ceramics - they are lovely for a a week a so ,then they just seem to produce a single line of bigger bubbles
There is someone selling there pressurised system Claire for an excellent price on the sale page


----------



## Ian Holdich

The easy aqua are ceramic. I have also used these about they are ok, they just last to long before the seals go. This is when they will produce lager bubbles. 

The bazooka is a better construction IMO. I used one for a few months with no problem, when I only got a month out of an easy aqua one. 

The bazooka is also surprisingly cheaper!


----------



## Jafooli

Cheers Cherry and Ian, 

I took a look at the Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser & Easy Aqua Double Check Valve. If the whole system will become more pressurised am I still going to be able to use my Mini Up bubble counter or is the CO2 tubing go to blow of it lol?

If they only last a month then I would rather avoid the Atomiser, so how is yours holding up Cherry? 

Also Ian is there any Bazooka you could specifically recommend? brand? I'm not sure if any sponsors sell any? Hope you can let me know. 

Just to also add I'm running my CO2 a little less at 1BPS, do these Atomisers and Bazooka's require a faster bubble rate also? or will the pressure just build? ...

Also I'm confused as if someone can't adjust there psi/bar like Claire for example, would the pressure not just build up in the tubing until there was another pressure for a diffuser etc to then start working, that's why I've never really worried but yet again my regulator is set quite high.


----------



## Ian Holdich

The 'real' bazooka link is up there ^^^

You'll find that you won't need more than 1-2 bps with an atomiser.


----------



## Jafooli

Oh yeah, didn't notice somehow. Thanks.


----------



## Claire

Interesting thread guys, don't worry about hijacking! Any input is welcomed!
I've ordered a fluval disk one for now to see how it is, but may also try a badooka at some point to see the difference  How many is too many? Haha


----------



## Claire

The fluval disk one seems to be going great just now - far smaller bubble size than the chinese glass one. Makes the old one seem like an airstone in comparison! Producing a nice fine mist.
Question though, how do you guys clean the fluval ones? And how often?


----------



## harryH

I have 2 Bazooka's. I use one while the other is cleaned.I also have a glass/ceramic which I no longer use as I find the Bazooka's perfect for my needs. Very fine misty bubbles that seem to diffuse very well. 
Yes there is some evidence of bubbles (mist) in the water but I don't mind that and my plants are great while algae is kept at bay.


----------



## Cherry

Jafooli said:


> Cheers Cherry and Ian,
> 
> I took a look at the Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser & Easy Aqua Double Check Valve. If the whole system will become more pressurised am I still going to be able to use my Mini Up bubble counter or is the CO2 tubing go to blow of it lol?
> 
> If they only last a month then I would rather avoid the Atomiser, so how is yours holding up Cherry?
> 
> Also Ian is there any Bazooka you could specifically recommend? brand? I'm not sure if any sponsors sell any? Hope you can let me know.
> 
> Just to also add I'm running my CO2 a little less at 1BPS, do these Atomisers and Bazooka's require a faster bubble rate also? or will the pressure just build? ...
> 
> Also I'm confused as if someone can't adjust there psi/bar like Claire for example, would the pressure not just build up in the tubing until there was another pressure for a diffuser etc to then start working, that's why I've never really worried but yet again my regulator is set quite high.



Apologies for the delay in replying - hmm - I have moved my diffuser away from under my filter as it was causing issues there - the atomiser I was using suddenly started producing larger bubbles (think there is a fault) so I swopped it for an identical one which is great - put iy near my wave maker and its great - interesting to see how long it lasts!!!


----------



## Claire

Cherry said:


> Apologies for the delay in replying - hmm - I have moved my diffuser away from under my filter as it was causing issues there - the atomiser I was using suddenly started producing larger bubbles (think there is a fault) so I swopped it for an identical one which is great - put iy near my wave maker and its great - interesting to see how long it lasts!!!


Are you using a bazooka type one?


----------



## Cherry

Yes I am - from AE-looks very similar to bazooker thefluval disc gets good write ups and only about £9 from Amazon


----------



## Claire

Yeah, I got my fluval for £7.90 on fleabay. Works great so far too. Apparently you can buy replacement ceramic disks for them too that you can swop over from cleaning, but not really sure how well the unit will go back together afterwards? Dunno if anyone has tried opening them up?


----------



## Frenchi

I use this one on my bigger tank straight into my external pressure filter, I get no misting from it at all, or if I do it is not noticeable, I tried it on the outlet first but it made my tank look like it had a thousand disprin dissolving  


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire

They're good. I use one of them in my other tank. My main concern with something like that was that as I can't adjust the working pressure of my regulator on this tank, there wouldn't be enough pressure to get it to properly work, hence I went for the fluval diffuser.


----------



## Frenchi

Claire said:


> They're good. I use one of them in my other tank. My main concern with something like that was that as I can't adjust the working pressure of my regulator on this tank, there wouldn't be enough pressure to get it to properly work, hence I went for the fluval diffuser.





I use this in my 20ltr at 1 bubble every 2 seconds that's on my fluval 88g  

And that is lime green on my drop checker  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discusdan

Another vote for the fluval black disk diffuser here. 

Its theBest diffuser i've used.


----------



## Sacha

Can you provide a link to the Fluval black disk diffuser please?


----------



## discusdan

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fluval-Pl...4?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item45fdad37a4


----------



## Sacha

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sacha

I'm guessing this isn't as efficient as an inline atomizer? I currently use the UP inline.


----------



## Frenchi

discusdan said:


> Another vote for the fluval black disk diffuser here.
> 
> Its theBest diffuser i've used.


These are good under the intake filter you get a really good spread of co2  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire

Sacha said:


> I'm guessing this isn't as efficient as an inline atomizer? I currently use the UP inline.


Depends what you like really. If you find the UP inline is working then don't change, but sometimes I find with inline that it is hard to get enough surface agitation without wasting a lot of gas. It is also a bit easier with an in-tank diffuser to see when the mist is not as fine and it needs cleaning, and easier to clean as you don't need to pull all your filter pipework apart. But really it's all personal preference.[DOUBLEPOST=1395357650][/DOUBLEPOST]





Frenchi said:


> I use this in my 20ltr at 1 bubble every 2 seconds that's on my fluval 88g
> 
> And that is lime green on my drop checker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is interesting too as some people find these inefficient  I guess it's just all getting it right and some people prefer certain styles to others.


----------



## Frenchi

Claire said:


> Depends what you like really. If you find the UP inline is working then don't change, but sometimes I find with inline that it is hard to get enough surface agitation without wasting a lot of gas. It is also a bit easier with an in-tank diffuser to see when the mist is not as fine and it needs cleaning, and easier to clean as you don't need to pull all your filter pipework apart. But really it's all personal preference.[DOUBLEPOST=1395357650][/DOUBLEPOST]
> This is interesting too as some people find these inefficient  I guess it's just all getting it right and some people prefer certain styles to others.


Well I removed this from my main tank as it wasn't doing as it should but in the small tank shown in its spot on and everything seems to be growing well with no algae ... 
My other nano tank has the fluval defuser and I still get algae issues, I just dose flurish exel to battle that .. 
My main tank has the inline and that does well too just a few algae issues on the plants close to the lighting but it's a juwel tank so cannot lift my lighting ...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

Hi - I have just bought an li line diffuser - it has come with no instructions ... I can work out how to fit it on - but am interested how you check the rate as obviously you  cant count the bubbles (can you?)
I have tried all the other types , and find that if I put it under my filter that fills it full of gas ,and eventually they all start producing big bubbles - also the bazooka completely blocked,blew the pipe off and I lost a canister full of gas  howevernot looking forward to having to take pipework apart every time it need cleaning - any other ideas???
I have two bazookas and they both de-generated - the other one's seam split!!!


----------



## Mr. Teapot

Cherry said:


> cant count the bubbles


You can add a bubble counter between the regulator and the diffuser. Put a non-return valve between the two.




Cherry said:


> blew the pipe of


What regulator are you using? I wouldn’t have thought the pressure should build up. I was under the impression a regulator regulates the working pressure to whatever you set it regardless of blockages further down the line. If your CO2 hose fittings aren’t very secure at the moment, you’re going to find it very difficult to use them with the high working pressures needed for most in-line diffusers. (2-3bar?).


----------



## Andy Thurston

The new up inline runs between 1&2bar 
I ran mine with a cheapy preset reg


----------



## Cherry

sounds like a good idea re bubble counter (was going to put  a non return valve in anyway) just found a bubble counter to go outside tank - just cant bear the thought of taking it apart every time I have to clean it? any bright ideas???
no idea why it blew off - just went thru one of those annoying weeks - plants still growing like crazy tho -even with a bog standard diffuser

Yes BC mine runs on 2 MB[DOUBLEPOST=1397253613][/DOUBLEPOST]





Frenchi said:


> I use this one on my bigger tank straight into my external pressure filter, I get no misting from it at all, or if I do it is not noticeable, I tried it on the outlet first but it made my tank look like it had a thousand disprin dissolving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


doesnt this fill your filter with CO2? I put my diffuser under the inlet pope and that happend - what stops it this way?


----------



## Andy Thurston

Which inline did you get cherry?
Mines the new one and its set up on the outlet like this


 
Running at about 1 bubble every 3 seconds in a 60l tank and theres very little mist in the tank and i get a good ph drop of around 1.5


----------



## Frenchi

Cherry said:


> sounds like a good idea re bubble counter (was going to put  a non return valve in anyway) just found a bubble counter to go outside tank - just cant bear the thought of taking it apart every time I have to clean it? any bright ideas???
> no idea why it blew off - just went thru one of those annoying weeks - plants still growing like crazy tho -even with a bog standard diffuser
> 
> Yes BC mine runs on 2 MB[DOUBLEPOST=1397253613][/DOUBLEPOST]
> doesnt this fill your filter with CO2? I put my diffuser under the inlet pope and that happend - what stops it this way?


It doesn't have any adverse affect on the filter, it just flows through it and disperses round the whole tank better using the force of the outlet.. Every filter in your tank will be full of co2 if it's been dispersed correctly round the tank.. That's what I have learned anyway  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire

Cherry said:


> doesnt this fill your filter with CO2? I put my diffuser under the inlet pope and that happend - what stops it this way?



Not if you put it on the filter outlet. Some filters can handle having gas put in their inlet and are good at dissolving it further, whereas others just build up with gas. If in doubt, put it on the outlet and then you will still get misting, but not so bad.
As far as cleaning goes, I have only cleaned mine once in about 3 years. My water is nice and soft though so I don't get any scale buildup, and because it's on the outlet pipe, there's pretty much no dirt in the water to catch in it.


----------



## John P Coates

I recently purchased and installed a 55mm Bazooka from CO2 Art.  I cannot imagine a diffuser working better than this. The mist it produces is so fine that it looks like smoke, not bubbles. This mist does not just rise to the water surface.  Instead, it circulates the tank at all levels. Very impressive.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

John P Coates said:


> I recently purchased and installed a 55mm Bazooka from CO2 Art.  I cannot imagine a diffuser working better than this. The mist it produces is so fine that it looks like smoke, not bubbles. This mist does not just rise to the water surface.  Instead, it circulates the tank at all levels. Very impressive.



They are exceptional at diffusing co2.
Mine mists like smoke too. Better than peoples hi tech 'twinstar' gadgets.


----------

